# 4N but 5N 7N Silver Cable.?



## Johnnyhi

Is there such thing as 5 or 7 or even 9N pure silver cable, if so can the seller selling this prove the purity of the cables eg.. certificate or something for that matter.? so far i'm looking at OCC COPPER to be the best option for my projects e.g speaker rewiring and interconnects,
   
  Now have you guys heard any difference by using Pure Silver cable or OCC Copper, i've been doing some research for a while now and all that i have gain from it is information overload...
   
  thanks.!


----------



## e19650826

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> Is there such thing as 5 or 7 or even 9N pure silver cable, if so can the seller selling this prove the purity of the cables eg.. certificate or something for that matter.? so far i'm looking at OCC COPPER to be the best option for my projects e.g speaker rewiring and interconnects,
> 
> Now have you guys heard any difference by using Pure Silver cable or OCC Copper, i've been doing some research for a while now and all that i have gain from it is information overload...
> 
> thanks.!


 
   
   some believe the difference between silver and copper, others don't. I have both but never did any comparison, and not going to.. because it really doesn't prove anything due to personal bias that may affect the result. Until someone does a large sampled double-blind test... this matter is purely subjective.
   
  never heard of 9N but there is 7N... the manufacture can provide a certificate if you buy enough of it... like 100feet..  but I don't see the necessity because the certificates are on their sites... it's not like making them print one is going to make their product more reliable.. since most people don't have the instrument to test it... you just have to trust them..


----------



## Benjamin6264

7N silver and copper are available on the market, such as the following:
  
  Silver:
  - Toxic Cables Mundorf *1% Gold *Silver (on eBay)
  - Moon Audio Silver Dragon (I think the purest version was discontinued for DIY though, only 4N now)
  - Whiplash Audio TWag (Not available for DIY, although there has been an interest check by the MOT)
   
  Copper (all OCC):
  - Double Helix Cables "Nucleotide" (my personal favourite)
  - Toxic Cables OCC (haven't tried it yet)
  - Jena Labs Ultrawire (95% sure it's 7N)
   
  There are also single-strand wires like Homegrown Audio's (solid core silver) and Clairvoyant Cables' (gold plated solid core OCC copper).
   
  However, the 7N purity cannot be proven and is rather an estimate, as tests can only prove a purity of up to 5N as of today.
   
  If you're looking for a certificate, Clairvoyant Cables offers one when you buy a spool of their wire. Other than their official website, there are often deals on eBay, so keep an eye open for those.
   
  Hope that helps.


----------



## cogsand gears

I made a TF10 cable and ipod LOD with the Toxic Cables 7n Silver wire.
   
  Only finished it up on Sunday so tried it for about 10 - 12 hours so far, but its very impressive stuff IMO. By far the biggest change I have heard with any cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> Silver:
> - Toxic Cables Mundorf Silver (on eBay)


 
  My wire is not Mundorf wire, this wire is designed by me and made for me only.


----------



## Benjamin6264

Oh, my apologies; it was my belief that Mundorf was the official name given to gold-injected silver. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Toxic Cables

No need for apologies, Mundorf is the name of a company that also sells Silver/Gold wire.


----------



## airkitoy

Anyone tried CLAIRVOYANT CABLES for there headphones recable?Can you tell any difference on specific sound?
   
I was interested to know about this cable.I was interested to check those 24 awg cable as i want to know as well if  enamel insulated is better for headphone recable?


----------



## Seamaster

Quote: 





airkitoy said:


> Anyone tried CLAIRVOYANT CABLES for there headphones recable?Can you tell any difference on specific sound?
> 
> I was interested to know about this cable.I was interested to check those 24 awg cable as i want to know as well if  enamel insulated is better for headphone recable?


 
   
  I have a pair of XLR cable in 16AWG instead 18AWG. Love it, little on the warm side, but beat Cardas GF, Zu Varial


----------



## KimChee

This is all subjective, but I find with OCC Copper cable increases clarity, but with less energy especially in the HF.  It also sounds more natural imho and has a thicker sound.  Silver in my experience has increased clarity and soundstage more than copper, but the sound is thinner.  There is also more energy in the HF.  There are small trade offs in the cables I've tried.  I've tried the Nucleotide wire, Chris Himself OCC Copper and the solid core silver, have SP hybrid OCC Copper wire on the way, Whiplash Twag Eclipse, and Null audio cables. I think I'm going to try one of the hybrid cables next 8 conductor either from Toxic Cables or Whiplash Twag.
   
   
  Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> Is there such thing as 5 or 7 or even 9N pure silver cable, if so can the seller selling this prove the purity of the cables eg.. certificate or something for that matter.? so far i'm looking at OCC COPPER to be the best option for my projects e.g speaker rewiring and interconnects,
> 
> Now have you guys heard any difference by using Pure Silver cable or OCC Copper, i've been doing some research for a while now and all that i have gain from it is information overload...
> 
> thanks.!


----------



## Usejimmy

Hello.
  
 I have a question about OCC cables.
  
 Is it better with 5N or 4N OCC, because im going to replace my original cable for Sennheiser IE 80 and the 2 cable im looking at have 8 Core 4N OCC - 2nd is 5N OCC, don't know how many core it have if that's even help the sound quality.
  
 Best Regards Jimmy.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

The highest I've ever purchased is 5N (99.999% pure) silver from Cardas. Typically its much easier to find copper at higher purities than it is silver.


----------



## wewewho77

I wonder if anyone can differentiate the sound of 4N, 5N and 7N copper or silver wire?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

wewewho77 said:


> I wonder if anyone can differentiate the sound of 4N, 5N and 7N copper or silver wire?


 
  
 Soft annealing is something that people consider changes the sound of silver as well.


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

well. what the hell is 6n? 
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4257


----------



## rshuck

4N, 5N, 6N, etc refers to the number of "Nines" in the purity of the material. 4N is 99.99% pure, 5N is 99.999%, 6N is 99.9999%, etc.


----------



## hieple193

I wonder which one is better. 4 cored 7n copper occ like this https://satinaudio.com/en/product/satin-audio-aurora-lite?v=e14da64a5617

Or 8 cored 6n copper occ https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html


----------



## zachmal

hieple193 said:


> I wonder which one is better. 4 cored 7n copper occ like this https://satinaudio.com/en/product/satin-audio-aurora-lite?v=e14da64a5617
> 
> Or 8 cored 6n copper occ https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html



that's quite the necro - a 5-year old thread,

I'm curious as well though


----------



## ginandbacon

I know this is an old thread but I recently got an iBasso DX320. I was underwhelmed by the volume output of the stock cable with my Monarch MKII's. I ended up purchasing the ThieAudio Oceania silver cables. In my experience with home AV gear and not IEM's, at most, the cable might have changed the sound signature slightly. With that said I typically don't look at the actual volume levels on the receiver, I use my ears so it could have been at a lower volume on my receiver and I just didn't notice it. 

When I got the new Oceanic cable, I instantly noticed a huge volume improvement. There were some differences in the sound signature but I was surprised at how much louder they were. The odd thing is this only happened on the Monarchs. I have other 2 pin IEM's and it changed the sound signature but not the volume output, at least not to a noticable degree except those specific IEM's.. 

My best guess is the impedance of the stock cable which is like 20 bucks if you buy the stock cable that comes with the Monarchs by itself though. Just because it's an inexpensive cable doesn't mean it's bad. Just like being expensive doesn't necessarily make it a good cable either. 

I have bought a few Chinese silver cables (XLR and RCA interconnects) and they are fantastic although I really wish I could afford to cut one open and take it to a jewelry shop to see if the purity matches what the seller says. At the same time, for the price, the XLR cables I purchased for half the price of some Auduoquest cinnamon XLR cables which I really wished I didn't purchase. I do wish I had spent a little more for the sterling silver XLR and RCA interconnects but once again I was worried about the purity of the metal. 

All I know for sure is switching to a silver cables made the Monarchs louder with the DX320 in a good way but they are also my hardest pair of IEMs to drive so that may be the reason but it's not placebo effect, that I know with 100.percent certainty.


----------

